# 2018 no remote detected



## Rocket92 (Feb 24, 2018)

Just drove to Canada to visit family. When I parked In their driveway and shut the car off it said there was no remote detected. The car is a week old, I tried changing the battery in the remote and nothing... the car will start when I put the remote in the front cup holder and I can Lock and unlock the car with the Onstar app for the weekend. Is this a common issue?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

There is a TSB for this. My 16 Gen 2 did this about a year ago when it was only 4 months old. I almost had the dealer tow it, but it finally worked after just playing with the remote. If you get it started, I would bring it to the dealer immediately and have the reprogram the remotes. This is a known issue. Since they reprogrammed mine, no issues


----------



## whoz.cruze (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi, this happens to me quite a bit. Something I'm doing is confusing it...but that's my life story. To make it work again you have to get out of the car, lock it with the button on the door, then unlock it the same way, then get it and start it. Even the service guys at the dealership had no idea why this was happening, but so far, that's worked for me everytime. Hope that helps.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

When you bring it in, mention the TSB in regards to the keys needing reprogramming. This should fix it, I have had no more issues




whoz.cruze said:


> Hi, this happens to me quite a bit. Something I'm doing is confusing it...but that's my life story. To make it work again you have to get out of the car, lock it with the button on the door, then unlock it the same way, then get it and start it. Even the service guys at the dealership had no idea why this was happening, but so far, that's worked for me everytime. Hope that helps.


----------



## whoz.cruze (Mar 17, 2018)

Will do. thank you


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

I had this problem with my 2016 2nd Gen Cruze Premier. It happened when I remote started the car to warm it up. Went out to get in the car and the doors wouldn't unlock, door remote wouldn't unlock. Had to use the On Star App to open the door. Used On Star to shut the car off. Tried to regular start the car and it read no fob detected. put the keys in the cup holder, still nothing. Had to take my other car to work. That night the car started the normal way. Took it to the dealer with the TSB notice and they reprogrammed the computer. They said the TSB notice did not happen to my car. The car was good for about a month and it has happened again one more time. The next time it happens, right back to the dealer. I hate this BS modern technology.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Perhaps a very basic thing, but,
Did you check if the battery is still good in the remote?


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

The battery is fine. The lights go on when the fob is pushed. The car just won't recognize the fob. The dealer flashed the computer with an update and I can report that the problem has happened again after the update. Its seems to only happen when I remote start the car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

rmeav8r#106 said:


> Its seems to only happen when I remote start the car.


If the remote start is an aftermarket, that would explain a lot.


----------



## Cruze Bruzer (May 20, 2017)

whoz.cruze said:


> Hi, this happens to me quite a bit. Something I'm doing is confusing it...but that's my life story. To make it work again you have to get out of the car, lock it with the button on the door, then unlock it the same way, then get it and start it. Even the service guys at the dealership had no idea why this was happening, but so far, that's worked for me everytime. Hope that helps.


Just had the unrecognized key fob issue with my car. Tried this little trick and it worked like a charm. Thank you!


----------



## whoz.cruze (Mar 17, 2018)

Cruze Bruzer said:


> Just had the unrecognized key fob issue with my car. Tried this little trick and it worked like a charm. Thank you!


?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

neile300c said:


> There is a TSB for this. My 16 Gen 2 did this about a year ago when it was only 4 months old. I almost had the dealer tow it, but it finally worked after just playing with the remote. If you get it started, I would bring it to the dealer immediately and have the reprogram the remotes. This is a known issue. Since they reprogrammed mine, no issues


Can't you reprogram the remotes yourself, at home?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> Can't you reprogram the remotes yourself, at home?


I didn't think about it at the time, but maybe. But I am not sure if that would have fixed the problem. There was a TSB, and I had an oil change to do, and it was already paid for, so I had the dealer fix it.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

neile300c said:


> I didn't think about it at the time, but maybe. But I am not sure if that would have fixed the problem. There was a TSB, and I had an oil change to do, and it was already paid for, so I had the dealer fix it.


Reprogramming remotes is an easy procedure covered in the user manual. If there is some sort of computer update to apply to the car, that's a separate issue for the dealership to handle.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> Reprogramming remotes is an easy procedure covered in the user manual. If there is some sort of computer update to apply to the car, that's a separate issue for the dealership to handle.



Yeah, i had programmed a third remote to my cruze, so I knew how to do it, but there was a TSB to fix it (so it wouldn't happen again).


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

neile300c said:


> but there was a TSB to fix it (so it wouldn't happen again).


What does the TSB involve? Any computer updates for the vehicle?


----------



## ivangel24 (Feb 28, 2020)

whoz.cruze said:


> Hi, this happens to me quite a bit. Something I'm doing is confusing it...but that's my life story. To make it work again you have to get out of the car, lock it with the button on the door, then unlock it the same way, then get it and start it. Even the service guys at the dealership had no idea why this was happening, but so far, that's worked for me everytime. Hope that helps.





whoz.cruze said:


> Hi, this happens to me quite a bit. Something I'm doing is confusing it...but that's my life story. To make it work again you have to get out of the car, lock it with the button on the door, then unlock it the same way, then get it and start it. Even the service guys at the dealership had no idea why this was happening, but so far, that's worked for me everytime. Hope that helps.


Worked for me, thanks!


----------



## mrpricelesss (Aug 19, 2021)

neile300c said:


> When you bring it in, mention the TSB in regards to the keys needing reprogramming. This should fix it, I have had no more issues


can you please explain this in detail im not understanding if the remote is not detected how on earth do i get out the car and press the button to lock and unlock whereas when the remote is not detected the button on the outside of the door doesnt work or are you saying to press the buttons inside the door ?


----------



## Gabriel18273 (11 mo ago)

mrpricelesss said:


> can you please explain this in detail im not understanding if the remote is not detected how on earth do i get out the car and press the button to lock and unlock whereas when the remote is not detected the button on the outside of the door doesnt work or are you saying to press the buttons inside the door ?


Yes please explain. I’m having this issue. The car won’t recognize the fob when outside the car either so I can’t use the button on the door.


----------

